# Internet in squats.



## Gabe22 (Jun 7, 2019)

How do you get internet in a squat? Do you just have comcast come over and hope they don't say anything? Or do you do something else?


----------



## Maki40 (Jun 7, 2019)

Probably best to get a phone, tablet, or laptop with 4G LTE or hotspot. Maybe luck out and find a free wifi connection nearby and possibly use a wifi extender if need be.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2019)

It would depend on the squat. If it's something you're doing long term and the owner is deceased or the property is owned by the city, then I would just call your local isp and have it hooked up like any other utility. In fact the more bills in your name, the stronger your case for adverse possession. 

If it's a squat you need to keep secret cause the owners will kick you out if found, then yeah, a mobile data plan is probably the way to go.


----------



## train in vain (Jun 7, 2019)

Aircrack-ng - https://www.aircrack-ng.org/


You can use aircrack to gain access to wifi around you. Its not super technical but if youre clueless about computers mighy be a pain in the peehole to get it to work. Very free and very lowkey.

But if youre trying to stay for the long haul and have the money to pay getting it hooked up in your name is a good idea.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 7, 2019)

train in vain said:


> Aircrack-ng - https://www.aircrack-ng.org/



please add more context to your posts or they'll be flagged as spam. this link tells the OP virtually nothing about what this app is for or why you're posting it in response to their question.


----------



## train in vain (Jun 9, 2019)

Matt Derrick said:


> please add more context to your posts or they'll be flagged as spam. this link tells the OP virtually nothing about what this app is for or why you're posting it in response to their question.


Word. I was short on time and assumed whoever clicked it would figure out why I posted that link.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 9, 2019)

train in vain said:


> Word. I was short on time and assumed whoever clicked it would figure out why I posted that link.



It's cool, I changed my rating on your post to useful


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Aug 9, 2019)

An internet service provider isn't a party to the trespassing you're doing. Even if the house looks obviously abandoned, they don't say anything about it to you or try to contact the owner. First thing though, you have power? Is it in your name or was it on when you got there?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Aug 9, 2019)

Gabe22 said:


> How do you get internet in a squat? Do you just have comcast come over and hope they don't say anything? Or do you do something else?



No such thing as internet in squats, squatter's are only allowed to go to the library!


----------



## Stiv Rhodes (Aug 9, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> No such thing as internet in squats, squatter's are only allowed to go to the library!


My squat has internet.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 9, 2019)

If you cant have them come hook it up, in my experience you can move cable modems around the local area with no issue at all. Comcast also has a nameless prepaid service that cost 2x the normal rate but anyone can get without a name

https://www.xfinityprepaid.com/prepaid-internet
If you need a wire brought down from the pole for you call the prepaid help line, itll cost but they will send someone and wont give a shit about previous tenant outstanding bill or anything like that.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Aug 9, 2019)

Brodiesel710 said:


> No such thing as internet in squats, squatter's are only allowed to go to the library!



What's next you want me to goto the post office to send a letter? What do I do when my wireless printer won't work? Am I expected to goto kinkos and discreetly attempt to make free copies of my zine by looking busy and keeping a eye on trash cans for cards people on their lunch break throw away because they have only 31 cents left on them?! Sheesh...sounds exhausting.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 10, 2019)

Maki40 said:


> Maybe luck out and find a free wifi connection nearby and possibly use a wifi extender if need be.



I'm currently in this boat. I have an unlocked public Wi-Fi connection across the street. I got a Linksys extender. For some reason, despite showing the public Wi-Fi on the wireless setup it won't let me connect to it. I'm wondering if anyone has experience with doing this and if they have any solutions? There is a way to connect manually by entering the IP address, the subnet mask, and the default gateway. I have no clue what those last two are or how to find them. 
Anyone know?


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Aug 10, 2019)

If I was squatting I would just pay for a mobile wireless hotspot. Thats how I get internet in my house. It's a small 2.5x3" box that gives me internet everywhere my phone gets service.


----------



## Doobie_D (Aug 10, 2019)

NEVER!


----------



## Groundscore (Aug 13, 2019)

If you are close enough for free WiFi there are range extenders and antennas that can pull in signals from quite a distance. Just don't get caught putting up the antenna if you go that route. I have a mobile hot-spot on my cell which works great and keeps me from having to keep charged and pay for a separate device. If I need to do any heavy data I go to someplace that has free WiFi and charge up while I'm there.

Another thing to remember if you're in a squat is any light emitted from your cell, laptop, etc - make sure it can't be seen by anyone else. It's amazing how even a small amount of light travels at night...


----------

